# Updated thread on children shows



## LilyG (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey! Any updates? Specifically biblical? Even sing along? Boy it's hard to find anything decent.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 3, 2017)

We all enjoyed Laurie Berkner on YouTube. She provided a good way to get the wiggles out inside, especially if Mom sang along and was goofy too!


----------



## Stope (Feb 3, 2017)

My 3 year old enjoys the Beginners Bible YouTube


----------



## LilyG (Feb 3, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> We all enjoyed Laurie Berkner on YouTube. She provided a good way to get the wiggles out inside, especially if Mom sang along and was goofy too!



Haha, cute!

Well I was thinking more along the lines of bible stories or psalms singing for kids, or something! It's hard to find something edifying without being moralistic or "forest for the trees," or violating the second commandment.

I was looking at "Theo Presents." A blogger at gospelcoalition recommended it, but darn it, there are animations of Jesus. All their dvds shouldnt have them though, right? I wish I could rent before purchasing!

On a side note, I just discovered the shorter catechism (scroll to bottom) set to music for kids: http://songsforsaplings.com


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you seen the Torchlighters DVDs... http://www.torchlighters.org/


----------



## hammondjones (Feb 3, 2017)

LilyG said:


> On a side note, I just discovered the shorter catechism (scroll to bottom) set to music for kids: http://songsforsaplings.com



We use these for family worship and I think they work really well. I had the music spiral-bound at an office supply store and I play the guitar. 


We use the audio from the Jesus Storybook Bible in the car. 

There are children's psalm resources available from Crown and Covenant, but I am not familiar with them. http://www.crownandcovenant.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, guys! Will check it all out.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 4, 2017)

Is Judy Rogers part of your listening? I like the reformed influences and how she fits appropriate music styles to the Bible verse or catachism answer. Here's a fun one we loved


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 4, 2017)

We appreciate these tips, too! Keep 'em coming... ☺


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 4, 2017)

Veggie Tales


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Feb 4, 2017)

Adventures in Odessy is an awesome audio show.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 4, 2017)

Not specifically Biblical but.....my 3 year old is pretty into the 1967 Spiderman cartoon series currently. 10 minute episodes. We watch them on Youtube.

Simple plot lines. Great song. I will say it helps drum into their heads the concepts of good vs. evil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nick (Feb 5, 2017)

I have found nothing that compares to "Theo" in quality and content. Appeals to my youngest and oldest. Really well done. That said, I agree with you on images of Christ. I reached out to the creator and he sent me a list of episodes that don't have images:

Saving Faith, Loving Obedience, Forgiveness, Armor of God, Redemption, Adoption, Light Unto My Path, Abiding in Christ, What is the Church, and Love Thy Neighbor

I also sent you a PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Feb 5, 2017)

nick said:


> I have found nothing that compares to "Theo" in quality and content. Appeals to my youngest and oldest. Really well done. That said, I agree with you on images of Christ. I reached out to the creator and he sent me a list of episodes that don't have images:
> 
> Saving Faith, Loving Obedience, Forgiveness, Armor of God, Redemption, Adoption, Light Unto My Path, Abiding in Christ, What is the Church, and Love Thy Neighbor
> 
> ...



Nick that is so helpful - thank you very much!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 5, 2017)

Frosty said:


> Not specifically Biblical but.....my 3 year old is pretty into the 1967 Spiderman cartoon series currently. 10 minute episodes. We watch them on Youtube.
> 
> Simple plot lines. Great song. I will say it helps drum into their heads the concepts of good vs. evil.



My daughter likes the old Adam West Batmans.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 5, 2017)

Reading this thread takes me back. Aside from Veggietales, I can't think of anything Biblical but, I fail to come up with any wrong in what I watched. I recommend Arthur and Little Bear. Heck at times I still tune in. They're cute shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrese (Feb 6, 2017)

About a year ago my kids were watching this cartoon called Peppa Pig and they both developed an English accent. This went on for about a month until they started sounding American again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Feb 6, 2017)

The creator of th


arapahoepark said:


> Reading this thread takes me back. Aside from Veggietales, I can't think of anything Biblical but, I fail to come up with any wrong in what I watched. I recommend Arthur and Little Bear. Heck at times I still tune in. They're cute shows.



What's In the Bible seems promising. On another thread it was said there are Second Commandment violations against Jesus. I had hoped the videos about the Old Testament didn't have any. If someone knows, I 'd appreciate it as these can be downloaded piecemeal.


----------



## tdh86 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello!

It's really hard to find decent things for kids to watch but if you're looking for Bible stories these are hard to beat: https://www.youtube.com/user/barnettfmly/videos This chap has uploaded nine (I think that's all the episodes that were in the series). I personally don't have an issue with reverent portrayals of Christ but, for those who do, these are only Old Testament stories anyway so that issue is avoided. They are very well written and, unbelievably, produced for the BBC!

By grace,
Tim


----------



## LilyG (Feb 8, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> About a year ago my kids were watching this cartoon called Peppa Pig and they both developed an English accent. This went on for about a month until they started sounding American again.



Haha, my toddler likes a couple British cartoons on Netflix. He randomly says, "Spot on!"  

Puffin Rock is really cute and well-done.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> About a year ago my kids were watching this cartoon called Peppa Pig and they both developed an English accent. This went on for about a month until they started sounding American again.



We watch Peppa. I catch myself speaking English more than my daughter does.


----------

